# Phrases I can do without........



## chefboy2160 (Oct 13, 2001)

I am a peaceful person but some of the phrases that I have listened to at work or on TV realy get under my skin! Here are some of my pet peeves and please feel free to add.
1.Think outside of the box.(I am not in a box)
2.We need to take it to the next level.( who is this we? )
3.We need to have a meeting about this.(isnt that what we are doing now?)
4.Jo quiero taco bell.(no I do not)
5.Bam! (more often than not it's oh s**t)
And my last phrase I cringe at is " I think we need to draw up an action plan including the formation of a focus group leading to a workshop on how to do it.
I'm sure theres more but I am brain dead for now so please add yours........
Doug.................


----------



## headless chicken (Apr 28, 2003)

My name to get my attention when someone needs something very tedius and repedative done or some stupid question answered.

"Do these stairs go up or down?


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

On a cruise ship: "Does the elevator go to the front of the ship?"

In port in Alaska: "What's the elevation where we are now?"

 

We're going on a cruise soon. I hope to heaven nobody asks these within my hearing.


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

"You want to have your cake and eat it too"...well duh, why would I want to have cake if I couldn't eat it?
This is a recent one: "I don't believe in ****, so I can't go there"...ok, so if you didn't believe in Antarctica, and you went there...where would you be?


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

"Let's kick it up a notch".... oy!

or any phrase that starts with "Dude...."


----------



## chiffonade (Nov 29, 2001)

"Team player." (If you're not working alone in a cave, chances are you're a team player.)

"Company man." (Not something to brag about, if you ask me.)

"Information shared on a need-to-know basis." (I guess I hate this because it's so dismissive to people on the lower rungs of the project.)

I'm not even going to get into phrases that are just plain incorrect or contain frequently mispronounced words. (Like "verbiage" pronounced ver-bij.)


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Why do some people say "At this moment in time" instead of saying "now"?


----------



## peachcreek (Sep 21, 2001)

"Last week I couldn't spell "chef", now I are one".
"Its' just as good as what I usually send you".
"Is everything here homemade?'
"The last time I was here it was different."
"Its' raining in the ice machine again".
"Hello. This is the Bannock County Jail. To accept this collect call, please press "1".

And so on....


----------



## lins (Apr 24, 2004)

"Don't assume - it makes an assof u and me"
"Sorry you're not talking to your local bank, your talking to a call centre in India"
"Lets be pro-active about this"
"Do you think you've gained anything from this?"
"Am I right?"


----------



## katew (Feb 22, 2002)

I can't stand it when people use the word "irregardless" or "de-thaw".


----------



## judy (Jul 6, 1999)

My pet hate is
Exactly right- how right can you get?


----------

